
Uber-Cheap Indian Tablet Debunked: Made in China - rbanffy
http://www.ubergizmo.com/2010/09/uber-cheap-indian-tablet-debunked-made-in-china/
======
nakkali_kuere
Sonia Gandhi is a lair and killer.

